# How many Bettas do you have?



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Just curious lol how many bettas do you have?
I have 2.


----------



## BakaMandy (Jun 16, 2009)

I have 6, although as far as my boyfriend is concerned, I only have 5... I don't think he's noticed my little girl swimming around alone in my 10 gallon yet xD I wanna keep it that way lol


----------



## TigerLily (Sep 17, 2009)

Right now, I have seven girls in my sorority and two boys in a divided tank. I plan on getting a few more girls down the road, when I have some more money.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

bakamandy said:


> i have 6, although as far as my boyfriend is concerned, i only have 5... I don't think he's noticed my little girl swimming around alone in my 10 gallon yet xd i wanna keep it that way lol


lol


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I have 19. I told myself that I'd never go above 10.lol


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

BettaxFishxCrazy said:


> I have 19. I told myself that I'd never go above 10.lol


 Lol 
Now you're gonna say you won't go over 20...but you won't mean it lol


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Haha yeahh. Well, I ran out of room, so I can't get anymore...I think my parents would murder me.  But when I get my own apartment or house I'll probably get more.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have 11 and was told it was ridiculous to have that many.


----------



## gahcrazy (Aug 25, 2009)

I have 11, but ask again next week,or the weak after that,or..


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

11!  5 girls, and 6 boys!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

4 girls and 7 boys. We sound like we are talking about our kids. lol


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

12!!! I'll probably have 20 by next year though.


----------



## Noko (Jan 10, 2010)

I have 2. I got a cute little female today. She was absolutely so cute I had to buy her. I went into my LPS and got some plants for my tank and my jaw dropped when I saw her. I am going to get another male tomorrow. Me being me I will probably buy another 10 gallon tank and some bettas to go in it.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

14, though I really wish I could get more. Just wait 'till I get my own place...


----------



## Tragedy (Jan 26, 2010)

1, but not for long


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Tragedy said:


> 1, but not for long


I know right...that's what I said when I got Ruby lol


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Hehehe, Do I count my 80 babies as well? xD If not, then 12, 6 boys and 6 girls


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

DragonFish said:


> Hehehe,* Do I count my 80 babies as well*? xD If not, then 12, 6 boys and 6 girls


 LOL:rofl:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

So DragonFish has 92. lol I think that's even more than ChristinaRoss hsa.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

lol! Haha xDD Yup, I think she had....70-something? 

Christina wins though, I cheated by being a breeder


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol!! Yeah, you cheated!


----------



## Kitch3ntools (Jan 17, 2010)

8 for now lol 5 females 3 males. still workin on my fiancee for another 10g or a bigger tank for the girls  my aquarium stand is a 10-50 gallon stand sooo we can fit it and 10g stands are only 35$ at walmart


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I have ten today, will probably have nine tomorrow :neutral:


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

I have 2, just 2 boys


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

CodeRed said:


> I have ten today, will probably have nine tomorrow :neutral:


 Why?


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

yup i have 76 now


----------



## TeenyTinyTofu (Feb 7, 2010)

I have just 1, and that's my Tofu.


----------



## FlippyLuckyBubblesAqua1 (Mar 8, 2010)

i have one. hah only aqua


----------



## FancyFins (Feb 3, 2010)

I have 11. 7 girls in a sorority and erm... 4 boys lol Feeding time is fun trying to account for all of the girls!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I have 16 now, did have 20 a couple weeks ago. *sighs*


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Thirteen now!!!!!  guess who came in the mail!? Pics soon.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Yay!! I can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## doubleatheman (Mar 3, 2010)

1, for now atleast. Waiting for mts to set in.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I have 3. Dante, Skai and Merlin.


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

doubleatheman said:


> 1, for now atleast. Waiting for mts to set in.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It won't be a very long wait, I can tell you that, haha.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I take it that Guin got to her destination safely?


----------



## dipsydoodlenoodle (Mar 3, 2010)

I only have one


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> I take it that Guin got to her destination safely?


Yep yep! And she's the cutest little thing ever!


----------



## pixiedust (Mar 15, 2010)

10 personal ones, my bf has one, and a bunch of fry....who many will proabably end up staying with me


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I only have one but Im begging for another ( :


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I now have 2. Yay Dragon!
I got him a while ago but I saw that I had already posted that I have only 1, Lucky.


----------



## Starbright (Apr 26, 2009)

two for me  1 girl (my mom still hasn't noticed her chilling in my 10G community hehe~) and 1 boy <3

Teenytinytofu! What happened to your other 3 D:


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm up to 15 right now.


----------



## rlw (Mar 30, 2010)

As of last night 20...7 females and 13 males.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

2 (which is pathetic, I've been keeping bettas for over four years!) soon to be three! Getting a female shipped in Tuesday.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Had 14 for a day. :*( 

Now I'm down to 12 :shock: I'm gonna search for a new boy next week..


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

I currently have 19 

9 boys and 10 girls

I need to get one more so I have an even number! hehe


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I currently have 10. I can't have any more because I'll have my hands full with taking care of my Mom.


----------



## darkangel216 (Jan 27, 2010)

Currently have 9. 6 girls in my sorority and 3 boys. It'll probably go up to ten+ soon enough though.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

I have one and hes my advtar I plan on geting a female and breeding him dont worry I did my resaerch.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 3, 2010)

I have 4 boys now (snowy, mr.jumpy, andy and peacock), but I had as many as 13 at one time.


----------



## Ariel1719 (Mar 29, 2009)

4 right now, had 8 round this time last year.


----------



## ScuitoAmi150 (Nov 19, 2009)

I have 7. 3 males. 4 females. And I'm looking for another girl for my sorority.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Only one... for now. Once I convince my mom to let me get a 20 gallon tank, I'm hoping to have two boys, or one boy and six or so lady fish in a sorority. ^^


----------



## Sonny23 (May 13, 2010)

6 females, 1 male; more females to come though


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

puppyrjjkm said:


> 11!  5 girls, and 6 boys!


 
wow 11 i have three. but i have a question what kind of betta is that in your avatar? it looks amazing i never seen such a beauty and also it looks like a plakat but then it looks like a vt ...it loks like a vt mixed with a plakat. it looks very unique


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

again i have three but my goal is 10 or over 20 my mom woulnt care as long as im staying out of trouble lol XD


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

I have seven, Felix, King, Java, Apollo, Tanya, and Nova. The seventh one isn't in my signature, because I am not sure if the big Betta is a Plakat Male or VT Female.


----------



## Twitch (Jan 17, 2008)

Just 1.....for now. :twisted:


----------



## andyong111 (May 3, 2010)

i have 2 last month, but now 11! i cant believe it. all boys!Ü


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

I have 3 Bettas. One Female (Kitty) she's my avitar pic, and 2 Males (Greg & Gary). Wish I had my 29 gallon tank already, but I have to wait. Thinking of doing an all female tank with the 29 gallon. And maybe do a divided 10 to 20 gallon for my males too. HMMMM If I had a 29 gallon tank and divided it to separate males and females could I do that or not? Just wondering....


----------



## BettaLover143 (Jul 31, 2010)

I have 6....

Neji-
heaven-
lavendar-
old daddy"0"-
skittles-
peppermint patty-


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Eight males & 10 females.


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

I have 7 and soon to be some fry.


----------



## shell85 (Aug 27, 2010)

Only 1 I don't have enough space for more tanks


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

4 males and a sorority of 4.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

I have three males. One HMDBT. one VT, one HMPK.


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

Just one for now. I really want 2 since that tends to be my happy number but I'm content with my baby anyways c:


----------



## Josiee (Jul 29, 2010)

Just the one, his name is Skye


----------



## onlyhope1912 (Sep 4, 2010)

I've got two bettas. One is purple and the other is red.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Ohei! I changed groups ^_^ I'm in the... 3 group now x3 11-15


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

As have I. Same group as CR.


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

I have also, 3 boy's..well 2 boy's and one empty tank that's cycling.


----------

